# Dynaflight97/FastFlight. Difference???



## TireurDelite (Mar 29, 2003)

Hello to all,

Any difference between the two materials when making string for a longbow, both the D type and an hybrid. Some shooters at my club use 452x. What about 8125?
My two longbows have reinforced limbs tips. One is 68" and the hybrid is 64".
Thanks for your time.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Original FF was SK65 Dyneema, Dynaflight '97 is SK75 Dyneema (higher quality--more durable, stronger, less stretch and creep). 452X is a blend of Dyneema and Vectran (67/33). Formula 8125 used to be a 92/8 blend of SK75 and SK65 Dyneema, now it's a blend of SK75 Dyneema and GORE. I think the new Fast Flight is SK75 Dyneema. The Fast Flight brand is Brownell, Dynaflight, 8125, and 452X are BCY. Each company has their own methods of manufacturing the material into bowstring (heat treating, etc.) so even if the strings are made from the same material they still aren't the "same thing".

I like Dynaflight '97 and 8125, but to know what will work best for you means you will have to do your own tinkering. How the string is made, strand count, etc. can make a difference. On some bows the difference is big, on some it's negligible. 

IMO any of the HMPE materials will be a big improvement over dacron, especially on a longbow.

Chad


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

LBR said:


> Original FF was SK65 Dyneema, Dynaflight '97 is SK75 Dyneema (higher quality--more durable, stronger, less stretch and creep). 452X is a blend of Dyneema and Vectran (67/33). Formula 8125 used to be a 92/8 blend of SK75 and SK65 Dyneema, now it's a blend of SK75 Dyneema and GORE. I think the new Fast Flight is SK75 Dyneema. The Fast Flight brand is Brownell, Dynaflight, 8125, and 452X are BCY. Each company has their own methods of manufacturing the material into bowstring (heat treating, etc.) so even if the strings are made from the same material they still aren't the "same thing".
> 
> I like Dynaflight '97 and 8125, but to know what will work best for you means you will have to do your own tinkering. How the string is made, strand count, etc. can make a difference. On some bows the difference is big, on some it's negligible.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, what is GORE?

I've been contemplating picking-up a new spool of something a little higher performance then my FF+ (and a color that will look cleaning then the white, ugh). I'm pretty familiar with the HMPE materials but I've not heard of GORE.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Honestly I don't know what it is, but I'll see what I can find out. It's new for BCY, and a new one on me--first I heard of it was when BCY started using it in some of their materials.

Chad


----------



## Charon (Apr 17, 2011)

LBR, difficult to do the research as nobody is real clear but it appears that GORE is PTFE, Polytetrafluoroethylene. AKA Teflon! Must have found a way to draw it out into fibers. Seems to be of comparable tensile strength to the HMPE fibers, (Dyneema) but has a lower abrasion resistance. Considerably "slicker" surface though. Maybe they're looking for speed from lower internal friction between the string strands? Trying for another "waxless" string like Angel Majesty? Who knows? So I wouldn't swear by it but that's what I managed to find. You can start here: http://www.gore.com/en_xx/ 
Go to Products>Fibers That's where I found that its PTFE, then ran that on Wikipedia. However no 100% positive info that that is what BCY is using.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks--what little I could find so far was on fiberoptics and such. I e-mailed Ray at BCY--maybe he will shed some light on it.

Chad


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

My neighbor and I been using Astro flight material that we bought from 3Rivers I have built several 3bundle 15 strand strings for my D Styles not much stretch and it has made a noticable differance in performance on my longbows!


----------



## Charon (Apr 17, 2011)

Of course! Go to the source naturally. Good idea LBR. I would really like to hear what they have to say. 
Out of curiousity ripforce, have you used other HMPE (low-stretch/low-creep) materials to be comparing the Astro Flight to? Just wondering because naturally HMPE really brings any bow to life compared to Dacron, or are you seeing a difference compared to other HMPE materials. 
Personally I really can't stand Dacron anymore. Sure I use it on my older bows not built to handle the modern stuff. But I swear the Dacron makes the bow feel as if it was strung up with a big giant rubber band.


----------

